# Dam panting when feeding



## Lolacav (Jul 1, 2011)

My bitch whelped two weeks ago. There were 7 pups, all healthy and putting on weight fast, in fact some have more than tripled their birth weight. The mother is eating well and maintaining her weight well, but she pants constantly when feeding the pups. She is being barf fed and has had no supplements. She was vet checked on day one post whelping and had a temperature and suspected retained placenta. She had antibiotics and is now well.

Is the panting normal? Should I start weaning? Advice please. :blink:

Kate


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Lolacav said:


> My bitch whelped two weeks ago. There were 7 pups, all healthy and putting on weight fast, in fact some have more than tripled their birth weight. The mother is eating well and maintaining her weight well, but she pants constantly when feeding the pups. She is being barf fed and has had no supplements. She was vet checked on day one post whelping and had a temperature and suspected retained placenta. She had antibiotics and is now well.
> 
> Is the panting normal? Should I start weaning? Advice please. :blink:
> 
> Kate


Panting is normal. The uterus is a self cleaning organ and the suckling creates contractions which is uncomfortable for the bitch, hence the panting. Also when you think about it, the abdomen is where most of the body heat is lost, and when feeding, she has, in effect, 7 hot water bottles on her main cooling system, so she will have to find an alternative way of expelling heat.... panting.

I'm assuming from your name they are cavs?


----------



## Lolacav (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes, the mother is Cavalier, father is Cav x Jack Russel, both owned by me. Pups look very Cav.

K


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I personally wouldn't start to wean until 3 weeks for such a small breed.


----------



## Lolacav (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you very much for the advice. Much appreciated and I will leave weaning for another week.


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

I was going to say she is probably very hot - but that is what Tanya said


----------



## Naomip (Aug 21, 2010)

Panting is normal when feeding but is she doing it all of the time? Is she getting enough calcium?


----------



## Lolacav (Jul 1, 2011)

Naomip said:


> Panting is normal when feeding but is she doing it all of the time? Is she getting enough calcium?


Yes. That is something I was aware of and she is definitely getting enough calcium. I was worried that there might be something else that I was not aware of.

She pants alot when feeding and if she is hot but has now taken to lying on the cold kitchen floor between feeds. I was looking for reassurance and got it from you all so many, many thanks.


----------



## zigzoe (Jun 19, 2011)

Lolacav thanks for posting this and everyone else thanks for responding. My poor puppy is doing the same. I suspect that it is mainly because she is hot. When I pick her up the poor thing feels like her teets are on fire. I LOVE this forum everyone is so helpful. PS where are the pics? Did I miss them because your pups sound so cute.


----------

